# 5 نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 مارس 2009)

*      5 نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها


     الأولى
      لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولوية في حياتك...
عندما تكون أنت خياراً ثانوياً في حياته...

الثانية
     لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
      والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك لن يدعك تبكي أبداً.....

الثالثة
     عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك، ليس لأنهم غير لطيفين بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

     الرابعة
     لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الآخرين وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزين بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك
     وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً......

الخامسة
    السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...
    لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها، سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة


اذكرونى فى صلاواتكم​*


----------



## sweetyshery (30 مارس 2009)

*بجد نايس موضوع وبجد شكرا علي النصائح الجميله دي ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## hmmm (30 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااا الرب معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

نصائح جميله يا كيريا 

ميرررسى على النصائح 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو كيريا ع موضوعك الحلو 
عجبني كتتتتتتيييييير
اثرت في
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...
لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها، سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة
مشان هيك ديما احب اعمل زفة سعادة ما سيبها لحالي  30:
انتبهي انا بسمع كلامك هون  .  هههههههههههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة .*​


----------



## doooody (30 مارس 2009)

*شكررررررررررررا علي النصائح الهامة 
:01f577~130:*​


----------



## zezza (30 مارس 2009)

نصايح و كلمات رائعة 
شكرا كيريا 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى و يحافظ عليكى


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس.. (30 مارس 2009)

بجد مووووووووووووضوع هايل يا كيريا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

انطونيوس جرجس​


----------



## eriny roro (30 مارس 2009)

حلوة النصايح دى كلها
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 مارس 2009)

*مشكور وربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*نصائح جميله جداا

شكرا ليكي كيريا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على النصايح الجميله


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة

1-لا تسمح لحد ان ياخذ الاولوية فى حياتك عندما تكون انت خيار ثانويا فى حياتة

2-لا تبكى على اى علاقة فى الحياة لان الذى تبكى من اجلة لا يستحق دموعك والشخص الذى يستحق دموعك لايدعك تبكى ابدا

3-عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الذى يعاملونك بغير لطف معك ليس لانهم غير لطفين بل لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

4- لاتبحث عن سعادتك فى الاخرين والا ستجد نفسك وحيدا وحزين بل أبحث عنها داخل نفسك وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيدا

5-السعادة دائما تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بايدينا الصغيرة ولكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



> [2-لا تبكى على اى علاقة فى الحياة لان الذى تبكى من اجلة لا يستحق دموعك والشخص الذى يستحق دموعك لايدعك تبكى ابدا/quote]
> 
> *حلوة اووووووووى دى *
> *ميرسى يا كوكو ع النصايح*
> *ربنا معاك*​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



> -لا تسمح لحد ان ياخذ الاولوية فى حياتك عندما تكون انت خيار ثانويا فى حياتة


نصائح جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك         ​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

*
3-عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الذى يعاملونك 

بغير لطف معك ليس لانهم غير لطفين بل لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

شكرا  جدا للموضوع الرائع جدا
​*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

نصائح حلوة كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> > [2-لا تبكى على اى علاقة فى الحياة لان الذى تبكى من اجلة لا يستحق دموعك والشخص الذى يستحق دموعك لايدعك تبكى ابدا/quote]
> >
> > *حلوة اووووووووى دى *
> > *ميرسى يا كوكو ع النصايح*
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



candy shop قال:


> نصائح جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا كوكو​
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



النهيسى قال:


> _*3-عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الذى يعاملونك *_​
> _*بغير لطف معك ليس لانهم غير لطفين بل لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف*_​
> _*شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع جدا*_​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



ارووجة قال:


> نصائح حلوة كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا ارووجه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

شكرا كوكو للنصائح

الرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

_*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

*3-عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الذى يعاملونك بغير لطف معك ليس لانهم غير لطفين بل لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف
​**حقا نصيحة ذهبية فعلا 

مرسي خالص يا كوكو 

موضوع رائع 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

*نصائح غالية جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## maroo maroo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووو
ميرررررسى ربناااااا يباااااااااااركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> 
> _*يسوع يباركك*_​


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *3-عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الذى يعاملونك بغير لطف معك ليس لانهم غير لطفين بل لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف​*
> 
> 
> *حقا نصيحة ذهبية فعلا *​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا رجعا ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



m1ged قال:


> *نصائح غالية جدا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا ماجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووو
> ميرررررسى ربناااااا يباااااااااااركك


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*



> 2-لا تبكى على اى علاقة فى الحياة لان الذى تبكى من اجلة لا يستحق دموعك والشخص الذى يستحق دموعك لايدعك تبكى ابدا


*no comment*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mano 4 ever (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

*بأمانه نصائح غاليه جدا يا كوكو*
*الف شكر عليها*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: خمس نصائح ذهبية تجعل حياتنا جميلة*

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2010)

*نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

الاولى:
لاتسمح لاحد ان ياخذ الاولوية فى حياتك
عندما تكون انت خياراً ثانوياً فى حياتة

الثانية:
لاتبك على اى علاقة فى الحياة لان الذى تبكى من اجلة 
لايستحق دموعك والشخص الذى يستحق دموعك لن يدعك تبكى ابداً

الثالثة:
عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك
ليس لانهم غير لطيفين لكن لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

الرابعة: 
لاتبحث عن سعادتك فى الاخرين وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزيناً 
بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً

الخامسة :
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بايدينا الصغيرة
لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها كم هى كبيرة وثمينة​


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*ميرسى ليييكى
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

لاتسمح لاحد ان ياخذ الاولوية فى حياتك
عندما تكون انت خياراً ثانوياً فى حياتة

جامدة دى
ميرسى لك ياروزى بجد كلام صح جدا
ميرسى لك ياقمرة


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*ميرسي يا دودوز يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*نورتي يا ديدي يا عسولتي*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*ثانكس روزى على الكلام المفيد*
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*ميرسي يا ميلو يا عسل*

*ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك
ليس لانهم غير لطيفين لكن لانك انت لطيف وقلبك نظيف


شكرا جدا جدا

نصائح جميله جدا جدا​*


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

_ميرسى أوى على النصائح_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*ميرسي يا استاذ نهيسي علي المرور الجميل ده*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*نورتي يا ميسو يا سكر*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*



> *الاولى:
> لاتسمح لاحد ان ياخذ الاولوية فى حياتك
> عندما تكون انت خياراً ثانوياً فى حياتة
> *




عندك حق​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: نصائح لحياتك من فضلك اسمعها*

*منور يا كوكو الموضوع*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

*خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*


 خمس نصائح من اجل حياة سعيدة


الاولى

لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولوية
في حياتك...
عندما تكون أنت خياراً ثانوياً
في حياته...



الثانية

لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
لن يدعك تبكي أبداً.....


الثالثة

عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب
حتى الناس الوقحين معك،
ليس لأنهم غير لطيفين
بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف



الرابعة

لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الآخرين
وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزين

بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك
وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً......



الخامسة

السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة
عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...

لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها،
سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة


انا حبيت انقل النصائح دى لانى لقيتها صغيرة بس معانيها كبيرة وحلوة وتهم كل واحد فينا


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*

 تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
لن يدعك تبكي أبداً.....


تسلم ايدك يا قمر

بجد كل النصائح اجمل من بعض


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*




> الاولى
> 
> لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولوية
> في حياتك...
> ...


 
نيس توبك 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*


عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب
حتى الناس الوقحين معك،
ليس لأنهم غير لطيفين
بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف




جميل  يا نيتا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mason (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*



netta قال:


> الثانية
> 
> لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
> لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
> ...


 


*دى عجبتنى  أوى وحقيقية جداااااااا*
*وكل النصائح حلوي**ن *
*ميرسى ياقمر ليكى *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*



meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *دى عجبتنى  أوى وحقيقية جداااااااا*
> *وكل النصائح حلوي**ن *
> *ميرسى ياقمر ليكى *
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



:big35:  علي الرد


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*



روزي86 قال:


> تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
> لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
> والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
> لن يدعك تبكي أبداً.....
> ...



:big35:روزي


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خمس نصائح من اجل حياه سعيدة*



KOKOMAN قال:


> نيس توبك
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​



:big35:kokoman


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

